# Would you be Concerned About a Boxing Gym Charging a "Try-Out Fee"?



## jurat13 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have relocated back to the Wash D.C. area and have been trying out a few martials arts schools and gyms in the last week or so.  I want to try out a particular boxing gym.  I noticed that the boxing gym charges a $55 "try-out fee".  The try-out consists of two one hour lessons over a two-day period.  The school states the following on its brochure:

"To experience the exhilaration and quality of instruction, we offer a 2-part try-out lesson. This allows the prospective boxer a chance to evaluate the program and allows the training instructor to evaluate the potential of the boxer. The try-out program has a fee of $55. "

I must admit I had a moment of pause because I have rarely at best  observed a boxing or martial arts school charge a "try-out fee."

Usually gyms let you try out what they have to offer for free so that you can decide if it is a good fit for oyu.  This particular gym did mention that you have to purchase a memebership that ranges from 6-36 months.  Maybe that affects their decision.

Is their cause for concern here?  I am just wondering if the gym is too focused on the commercial aspects insead of training people.

Thanks,

Walter


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 14, 2010)

My sifu charges a mat fee for people "trying it out" or visiting martial artist.  The thought process is that we don't want to waste our time with people who aren't serious about training.  A person willing to part with a little hard earned green is usually a bit more serious about training.  My previous school did give 1st free class and a ton of time was wasted on students who really didn't want to train, just dip thier toes.  Although we do charge a mat fee for people trying out the class, we don't have contracts.  If you attend our school, you pay month by month and if you leave, good luck in your future endeavors.  Life is too unpredictable for contracts for a hobby.


----------



## Carol (Oct 14, 2010)

What does the 1 hour lesson consist of?  

If it is a private or semi-private lesson with a coach, 2 hours for $55.00 doesn't sound like a bad deal at all.


----------



## jurat13 (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't know what the one-hour consists of, probably conditioning of some sort.

I am certainly not saying that $55 by itself would break the bank.  However, I have visited 5 different schools within the last week or so to determine which one I want to join.  If they had all charged $55 then that would certainly add up.

I think what caused me to pause is that I have not experienced this before.  Was curious to hear the experience of others.


----------



## David43515 (Oct 14, 2010)

jurat13 said:


> *I don't know what the one-hour consists of,* probably conditioning of some sort.
> 
> I am certainly not saying that $55 by itself would break the bank. However, I have visited 5 different schools within the last week or so to determine which one I want to join. If they had all charged $55 then that would certainly add up.
> 
> I think what caused me to pause is that I have not experienced this before. Was curious to hear the experience of others.


 
*Then maybe you should call the gym and ask*. From thier brochure it sounds like 2 hours of one-on-one time with a coach/trainer showing you around, teaching you basics, and evaluating you (probably with feedback). You won`t get that in most schools because they focus on group instruction. Sounds fair to me. After you find out what they`re giving you for your money, if it doesn`t sound fair you don`t have to go. But getting info directly from the source never hurts.


----------



## jurat13 (Oct 14, 2010)

David43515 said:


> *Then maybe you should call the gym and ask*. From thier brochure it sounds like 2 hours of one-on-one time with a coach/trainer showing you around, teaching you basics, and evaluating you (probably with feedback). You won`t get that in most schools because they focus on group instruction. Sounds fair to me. After you find out what they`re giving you for your money, if it doesn`t sound fair you don`t have to go. But getting info directly from the source never hurts.


 
Well that is a rather obvious thing to do. I didn't think I had to specify that step in my post in the interest of brevity.  Nevertheless if I must list the steps... I spoke with a coach at the gym before I posted this question.  The coach stated the same thing that was in the brochure that I quoted in my original post. He followed that up with recommending that I purchase the try-out option.  In summary, I disclosed all the information that I had gathered from a phone conversation and the brochure in my original post. 

I didn't find it surprising that he didn't want to give me a dissertation of what the 2 hours would consist over the phone.  In my experience, most schools ask you to come in in person and limit their conversations over the phone due to a variety of reasons, e.g. they may be busy teaching a class at that moment, etc. 

Again, my concern came from the "try-out fee."  Specifically sice I had been to other schools and gyms within the week that did not charge such a fee.

Nevertheless, I am still interested in hearing from individuals who have had experience being asked for a "try-out fee."


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 15, 2010)

Amazingly enough, we don't know what you may or may not have done unless you tell us -- and what seems like common sense to you may not occur to many others.

$55 for two hours of training isn't terrible or unreasonable.  Some folks charge much more than that for a single hour (really, shorter) of private lesson time.  It's kind of worrying to me that they can't spell out better than you've described what that time consists of.  Maybe you can share the link and see if anyone has any experience with the gym in question?

What exactly are you looking for, and kind of generally where (NE DC, Georgetown, MD or VA suburbs for example) are you willing to go?  There are a few of us around here from the DC area, and we might be able to help you more.


----------



## jurat13 (Oct 15, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> Amazingly enough, we don't know what you may or may not have done unless you tell us -- and what seems like common sense to you may not occur to many others.
> 
> $55 for two hours of training isn't terrible or unreasonable. Some folks charge much more than that for a single hour (really, shorter) of private lesson time. It's kind of worrying to me that they can't spell out better than you've described what that time consists of. Maybe you can share the link and see if anyone has any experience with the gym in question?
> 
> What exactly are you looking for, and kind of generally where (NE DC, Georgetown, MD or VA suburbs for example) are you willing to go? There are a few of us around here from the DC area, and we might be able to help you more.


 
jks9199 you are right.  I apologize to David for being snappy.  And possibly a jerk.

Now to your other questions.  My interests as they pertain to boxing are to find a traditional boxing gym.  Preferably all that this gym would do would be boxing and nothing else.  I live in Gainesville, VA in Prince William County, and would be willing to travel in a 30 mile radius for such a traditional boxing gym.

As far as providing you the link... hmm let me think about that.  I appreciate your willingness to help, but I am not sure if I want to put this gym "on the spot" so to speak especially if I have said something less than flattering about them.  The idea being if I did say something less than flattering about the gym, then at least I kept them anonymous.


----------



## jurat13 (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh yeah and 30 miles out translates to the Arlington, Alexandria, and Fairfax, VA areas.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 16, 2010)

There's actually quite a lot available in that area, from several MMA-based clubs on up to a couple of very formal, very traditional Japanese martial arts programs.  In fact... I teach in that area.  You can check your PMs for some more info.


----------

